# The meaning of some words, or what the letters Stand For... Have any more Idea's



## mike4lorie (Mar 21, 2020)

The meaning of the Following words...

News   =               North, East, West, and South

Date    =               Day and Time Evolution

Smile   =               Sweet memories in Lips Expression 

Chess   =              Chariot, Horse, Elephants, Soldiers

Cold     =              Chronic Obstructive Lung Disease

Jokes    =              Joy of Kids Entertainment

Aim      =              Ambition in Mind

Eat       =              Energy and Taste

Tea       =              Test, Energy Admitted

Pen       =             Power Enriched in Nib

Bye       =             Be with You Everytime...


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chevrolet = Cheap, Hardly Efficient, Virtually Runs On Luck Every Time.

BMW = Big Money Waster

Chrysler = Company Has Recommended You Start Learning Engine Repair

PMS = Potential Murder Suspect

TSA = Touching Sensitive Areas


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)

Boat=Brake Out Another Thousand

Ford= Fix On Road Daily


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow!  You guys have literly NOTHING to do , huh!  haha!


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

F-O-R-D.     Factory Ordered Road Disaster
                    Found On Road Dead


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2020)

Arithmetic - A Red Indian thought he might eat tobacco in church.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Arithmetic - A *Red Indian* thought he might eat tobacco in church.


I'll forgive you for that since you're in Scotland...........


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Spring = Soon Periwinkles rise in new gardens


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 22, 2020)

Fiat = Fix it again Tony.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 22, 2020)

we used to get material from CML lumber, almost every quote they were short...so we called them Critical Material Lack-age.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2020)

BP= Blood pressure

or

British Petroleum 

or

Butter of Peanut

I prefer it to be of the latter

….by the spoon



which, of course, promotes BP

Big Poop


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2020)

DELTA - Doesn't Ever Leave The Airport


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

@Gary O' 

BP …..  I think that means:  Bills Pre-payed......

(By someone else, definitely!)


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)

Is  it try and... or, try to?

Ex: I'm going to try AND save money, or I'm going to try TO save money ?


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Is  it try and... or, try to?
> 
> Ex: I'm going to try AND save money, or I'm going to try TO save money ?


to


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)

I want to redecorate my living room by using a different paint color.

Am I going to:
Change it up
Change it out
Change it ?


----------

